# Premiere CS3 Angleichen dauert Tage



## cover (27. September 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu, Anfänger und beim ersten Versuch gescheitert. Warum dauert das Angleichen eines HD-Videos endlos lange ? Auf einem fast identischen Rechner dauerte es ca. 30 Minuten. Auf einem anderen waren nach einer NAcht ganze 5 Millimeter des blauen Balkens zu sehen, also voraussichtliche Dauer ca. 3 Tage und Nächte. Die Prozessor-Auslastung lag bei 5 %. Der Rechner arbeitete fast gar nicht.


----------



## chmee (27. September 2008)

Was heisst fast ?

Anzahl der Festplatten ?
Unterstützung durch GPU ?
Projekteinstellungen Format ?
RAM-Menge ?

mfg chmee


----------

